# Karla Homolka's pending release



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Potentially touchy subject, I know, but as the time approaches I suspect it will become a hot one.

Word is out that she is planning to settle in Montreal's NDG area. (Which the Toronto media have been describing with words like "trendy" "affluent" and "suburban"...hmmm, small parts are trendy, small parts are somewhat affluent but no Rosedale, parts are dirt-poor and terribly un-trendy, and it ain't suburban at all. Have these folks heard of "research"? But I digress.)

Anyway: I don't live in that area, so I won't be among the inevitable chorus of people demanding she go elsewhere, postering her picture, or harassing her. 

But I do wonder about people in ehMacland, hence this poll. What would you do if a notorious child-killer moved in near you?

(FWIW, I think she belongs in jail for life...but unfortunately she had one hell of a good lawyer. So now she'll be out fair and square, which sucks mightily but does constitute the reality of the situation.)


----------



## Mugatu (Mar 31, 2005)

Let the family members of the teenagers she killed hire someone to rape, torture and murder her. We don't need to 'rehabilitate' people like Homolka. I'm just glad she decided to stay out east.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Many of the radio stations and TV stations are talking about it in Montreal. Of course they always need the "populist" man in the street interviews where the majority are saying "I'm afraid for my children". How many times will people use "it's about the children" to get their point across....

It's amazing how we always need a "boogey-man". 
She had a deal with the Crown and she will be freed - if people are not happy with that, then it's another part of the debate.

There seems to be a fear that she will strike again. This shows a myopic view of serial killers/sexual predators. Circumstances put together a killing pair and I highly doubt she will re-offend.

She is staying east because there is less chance of a mob mentality due to the fact that the trial was less known in Quebec. Maybe we are also more tolerant (we do have former FLQ members free here after all).


----------



## Mugatu (Mar 31, 2005)

You are probably right ArtistSeries. Sad but true. :| Still glad you get to deal with her in all the local news and not me.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Where's the choice involving handcuffs, baseball bat, and vaseline (if she's lucky).

Truth is I don't buy into the hype that she will do this again. 

As well I don't think anyone would know who she is unless the police point her out to the public. It has been 10 years and really she looks like any other blond. 

But I'm sure there will be some public retaliation when she is released. I just don't like all the tax dollars that will be spent to protect her, we don't owe her anything.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

She made a deal with the crown. That is the government and she served the full 12 years. Everyone, including the families of the victims need to just get over it.

It's done, over, finis.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

I believe she would be likely to reoffend if she were to hook up with another man like Bernardo...and my guess is that she is drawn to men like that anyway, therefore she is dangerous.

I have to be honest...I would probably consider participating in an attempt to get her out of my neighbourhood, even though I realize that's not the solution as she would simply have to move to someone else's neighbourhood.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

JumboJones said:


> Where's the choice involving handcuffs, baseball bat, and vaseline (if she's lucky).
> 
> Truth is I don't buy into the hype that she will do this again.
> 
> ...


Just in case it's not obvious, there's no violent revenge option because I don't care to promote (and I don't think ehMax would like my promoting) violent vigilante justice even tacitly. So the "hound her 'til she moves" option is the closest to that. Then there's also the fact that I wanted to put realistic options. I understand that some people's first impulse is "vivisect 'er," but 99.9% of them wouldn't follow through if given the chance.

But I think you are wrong that she will be able to blend into the scenery and go incognito. People are already talking about plastering her face on every lamppost, and I wouldn't be surprised to see such posters all over the city, not just in NDG. 

One thing's for sure: this will put a damper on summer in Montreal this year, because it will provide an unpleasant and unwelcome distraction.


----------



## Mugatu (Mar 31, 2005)

iMatt said:


> I understand that some people's first impulse is "vivisect 'er," but 99.9% of them wouldn't follow through if given the chance.


... and that's what seperates us (the readers here, unless you got a corpse or two in the freezer ) from her. However, I get a feeling that if it was your daughter that was murdered, you might have an easier time "vivisectin' 'er".


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

SINC said:


> . Everyone, including the families of the victims need to just get over it.
> 
> It's done, over, finis.


How long would it take you to get over it if you were in those poor people's shoes? She get's off in 12 years. How long do the families pay the price?

So you wouldn't mind her being your next door neighbour?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Bosco said:


> How long would it take you to get over it if you were in those poor people's shoes? She get's off in 12 years. How long do the families pay the price?
> 
> So you wouldn't mind her being your next door neighbour?


Of course any normal person would "mind" as you put it, but it happened nearly 15 years ago now and she has served her 12 years as agreed by the crown.

If you think I don't miss a best friend who died in a car accident 20 years ago as a result of a drunk driver's mistake, you would be wrong. He too served his time and I forgive him.

But to continue to harass all things related to the unfortunate deaths of those two innocent young girls by their families reeks of some kind of mental unrest that needs treatment.

They need to heal and they are not doing any such thing. It now smacks of some kind of personal vendetta against anyone who mentions their plight as witnessed by their objection to a Hollywood movie of the events.

You cannot fight the publicity the case generated, nor can you muzzle everyone who looks at the case in the media in the future. It is and always will be a part of history. Like Jack The Ripper, it will live on for a very long time. You will die trying to bury it, and only be frustrated. Like I said, all of you need to just get over it.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

iMatt said:


> But I think you are wrong that she will be able to blend into the scenery and go incognito. People are already talking about plastering her face on every lamppost, and I wouldn't be surprised to see such posters all over the city, not just in NDG.


Ya if you look at those pictures their from over 10 years ago. Even on the news they keep recycling the same footage over and over. Until shes gets fingered by someone when she gets out, I don't believe it's going to be very easy to spot her. Either way it's not going to be easy for her and she will get no sympathy from this guy.

BTW I was being sarcastic about the tar and feathering option left out of the poll. But if she was my daughter/sister I wouldn't rule it out, no matter how much time has passed.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

JumboJones said:


> Ya if you look at those pictures their from over 10 years ago. Even on the news they keep recycling the same footage over and over. Until shes gets fingered by someone when she gets out, I don't believe it's going to be very easy to spot her. Either way it's not going to be easy for her and she will get no sympathy from this guy.
> 
> BTW I was being sarcastic about the tar and feathering option left out of the poll. But if she was my daughter/sister I wouldn't rule it out, no matter how much time has passed.


I guess you haven't noticed that there are more recent pictures around. They appear on the front page of the local tab once in a while.

Anyway, I know there's a certain amount of sarcasm to the violent revenge comments, but on reflection I probably should have put an option along those lines. Clearly the sentiment is there, and it's not a very good poll that fails to include an option that would capture it.

To address another point that keeps coming up: if I were a close relative of a victim I'd naturally be heartbroken and livid, but no, I don't think I'd be bent on revenge. It's possible that I'd talk about it, but acting on it is not in my nature.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

We'll see. They want to gate her, but I don't know if they have enough to do it (few people do, and they can't talk about it).

If you don't know what "Gated" means:

The term "gating" was coined by William Outerbridge, Chair of the National Parole Board (Canada).

In Karla's case, it would mean new charges and arrest at the gate of the prison immediately after release.

If they can, they will.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

SINC said:


> She made a deal with the crown. That is the government and she served the full 12 years. Everyone, including the families of the victims need to just get over it.
> 
> It's done, over, finis.


Who are you to say that the families should 'get over it'? It will never be 'done, over, finis' for those families.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Mrs. Furley said:


> Who are you to say that the families should 'get over it'? It will never be 'done, over, finis' for those families.


I would be the one wise enough to forgive. You can't live your entire life with a festering hatred, no matter what happened.

Nor can you escape from the infamy of the crime. Like I said, Jack The Ripper lives on, as will this unfortunate crime.

I am very sympathetic to the families, but they need to heal and move on, as we all must do from time to time in our lives.

My neigbour's brother was knifed to death in Calgary in the mid 80s. She now speaks of him in fond memories, but does not dwell on the method of death, nor the man who killed him. That is healing.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

What job would you give her? Besides being a psychopathic killer, all she's qualified to do is veterinary assistant. Would you want her caring for _your_ puppy?


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I am sorry - but I am afraid that I would not live in the same neighbourhood as karla homolka. She has already shown what she is capable of and although I always try to be fair and give everyone the benefit of the doubt - this is a case where I cannot. There are just some things that cannot be forgiven.
If she is capable of the atrocities she committed once - she is capable again.
There is a serious sickness in anyone who can commit that kind of crime and I am afraid I just don't have the faith in that changing.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

If she is not "gated", the best thing she could do is offer a public apology for her heinous crime. This would help both the grieving families and any chance of a possible rehabilitation. She'd also be wise to seek out Michael Jackson's plastic surgeon so no one would ever recognize her again.
She'll probably end up in another country.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

hard to say what will become of karla. would any other country accept her? would she even be eligible for a passport?

i would think for her, a large city would be preferable than a small town.

being a city dweller, i for one would be less worried about karla and more worried about the twisted folks who haven't yet acted out their fantasies. "yet" being the operative word.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Dude, that's just plain sick. I think it's safe to say that she could look like Scarlett Johansson or Liz Hurley and the vast majority of us would still find her past would erase all sexiness. Blech.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

i think goobertech is just kidding. but you never know... all kinds of people get turned on by that kind of thing...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm of mixed feelings about the whole thing. 

Sure, she served her sentence. But I do not necessarily believe that prison time rehabilitates criminals; in my mind she'll always be a very sick girl, her crimes being indescribably heinous, and unforgettable / unforgiveable. I think she should not be permitted to publish her book and reap any profits from its sale. 

My brother lives in N.D.G. - I should ask him how he feels and if he has spoken to his neighbours about it.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

goobertech said:


> but all joking aside I _would date and prefer to date her over most women out there_ .
> 
> I will keep my diatribe on how I feel about women to myself . but lets say I would prefer a three time murder to a pretentious self-absorbed wind bag , who can not live with out $500 bed sheets or the in style thing of the day.


Whatever. The great majority of women are neither ex-cons with a public and gruesome history nor princesses with incredibly expensive yet frivolous tastes. 

But even though I find your taste to be extremely twisted, I suppose that it's a good thing that there are guys like you out there. Because even though I would never trust KH with anything, wouldn't want to have her for a friend, and wouldn't give her a job, the fact is that if someone like that has any hope of rejoining the community there do have to be at least a few people who will accept her. And not just ex-cons, future inmates, or miscellaneous lowlifes.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Montreal is a small town when it comes to things like this...

I would never do violence myself, but if she lasts a week in NDG I will be very suprised.

Organized crimminal organizations exist under an informal understanding in Montreal... As long as the public doesn't see it, the public doesn't chase it.

Odds are Karla will soon become a statistic...

or at least she should be


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Karla cut a deal with the crown and the courts...

For them, she may have done her time... and she did not serve 12 years, the time from her arrest through her trial is included there.

She helped her husband drug and rape her own sister... the French and Mahaffey rapes and murders... one Jane doe I know of and how many we might never know of...

I don't believe in capital punishment for either Paul or Karla, they should not get off that easily...

Neither should these 2 scumbags get any protection from the disgust and anger of the communities they attempt to enter...


Burn in hell...


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

JAMG said:


> Neither should these 2 scumbags get any protection from the disgust and anger of the communities they attempt to enter...


Justice by mob rule? How frigging civilised of you....


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

I am not advocating Mob Violence...

anyone commiting such acts would also have to face the consequences of their actions...

It is all about consequences...


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

The main problem I have with her is that she's never expressed any remorse for what she's done. In fact, she doesn't really seem to think that she's done anything much wrong. I think it's all too likely that she'll hook up with another Bernardo (or Goobertech). I think someone her does what she does to feel "special" in an obviously twisted way. "Look what we're doing and nobody knows about it". I don't know what the solution to this is. She should be doing life but the Crown screwed up. Too late now to rectify that. Just MHO. 

As for the families being advised to "get over it" - give your head a shake. 

Interesting that it's apparently acceptable for Goobertech to express his hatred for women here. Presumably if he had said "I hate [fill in your own choice of minority]" he would have been jumped on.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Wolfshead said:


> Interesting that it's apparently acceptable for Goobertech to express his hatred for women here. Presumably if he had said "I hate [fill in your own choice of minority]" he would have been jumped on.


Why is it such a big deal that he hates women? It would have been sad if he had been jumped on. Everything has become so god damn politically correct it makes me sick. If someone hates something, who cares, it's their opinion, and it's their right to express it. If someone thinks Karla should get a public beating, so what. We all can think what we want. Why are we so worried about offending someone? If you're offended, stop reading! I think its nice to hear peoples actual thoughts and not PC crap that we are told is the way someone should think.

I personally have a morbid curiousity of how exactly the conversation of kidnapping/raping/killing came up between the two. I mean did he just come out and say "how abouts we get ourselves a schoolgirl and rape her"? How do you ask your wife something like this, it's mind blowing.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

JumboJones said:


> I mean did he just come out and say "how abouts we get ourselves a schoolgirl and rape her"? How do you ask your wife something like this, it's mind blowing.


The Bernado/Holmoka are not the first serial couple killers - nor the most deprived. What seems to fascinate, is that they are Canadian and the sex aspect.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Wolfshead said:


> Interesting that it's apparently acceptable for Goobertech to express his hatred for women here. Presumably if he had said "I hate [fill in your own choice of minority]" he would have been jumped on.


Well, I won't speak for anyone else this board, but....

When someone expresses hatred towards my gender and a lot of violent thoughts, I choose not to be openly antagonistic. Call it prudent caution, or call it fearful complacency, either way, that's how I handle it. In any case, I don't believe in feeding the trolls, or those exhibiting troll-like behaviour.

I did, however, ask the moderators to keep an eye on this thread because I find some of goobertech's posts on this thread a little disturbing. I specifically did not advocate deleting these posts because I really don't know what, if anything, should be done about it--not my board, not my call, and I can always just ignore the thread. He could be serious, or just trolling, or simply making jokes that I find are in poor taste. I don't know.

So Wolfshead, I wouldn't interpret the lack of people jumping on Goobertech as acceptance. I've seen other things poor jokes about various minorities, my own included, but I would say that something in the tone of these posts takes this to a different level than what I've ordinarily seen here.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

I think some of us may be a little hesitant to respond to his posts because it seems as though that's what he might be after. And I honestly don't know what to say to such angry words.

And JumboJones, it is a big deal that he is saying he hates women and the way he referred to 3 particular women in one of his posts. It's not okay and it's not acceptable.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal and Mrs. F., while I am not of your gender, I detest strongly words pertaining to violence against women. To be fair, I detest violence against anyone or anything. However, I have been reading bits of this thread and have been astonished at some of the comments put forth here. I will strongly agree with Mrs. Furley's comment that "It's not okay and it's not acceptable." Amen, Sisters. Paix.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

JumboJones said:


> Why is it such a big deal that he hates women? It would have been sad if he had been jumped on. Everything has become so god damn politically correct it makes me sick. If someone hates something, who cares, it's their opinion, and it's their right to express it. If someone thinks Karla should get a public beating, so what. We all can think what we want. Why are we so worried about offending someone? If you're offended, stop reading! I think its nice to hear peoples actual thoughts and not PC crap that we are told is the way someone should think.


Well, where does one start?? I agree that always being politicaly correct is an obstacle to free expression at times. Being homongenous with everyone else is also somewhat boring. Having said that, I don't think it's appropriate to broadly brush a gender with the same brush (whatever the comment). There are males and females of every different personality type and to suggest that they are all the same is unfair, slanderous at times and just plain ignorant. Propogating hate towards any group of society is troubling in the least. 
You may have had a very negative experience with a certain type of male or female personality, but that doesn't mean that all are the same. And what part of the problem may have been your own personality? Be free to express you discontent over that experience, but PLEASE, don't brand everyone of that gender or group as being the same. It just ain't so! 
As for expressing hatred or condoning violence, we shouldn't have to look to avoid it....we shouldn't have to be exposed to it in the first place, unless it's relevant to an open discussion. Think what you want...don't verbally spew garbage on everyone else if hatred and violence is part of it. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, as always, your two-cents is worth its weight in gold. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I regret the ugly turn this thread has taken, but perhaps the last few posts have redeemed it somewhat.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Peter you said pretty much everything I wanted to. Thank you.
I wasn't sure just how I wanted to respond to Goobertechs posts, but was going to.
There are some strong emotions there and I personally, don't think healthy ones.
Since I am female - he hates me already. Sheesh! He has never met me, never spoken with me - but I am brushed with the same strokes as others whom I don't know.
Does this bother me? No, not really. 
I don't wish harm to Karla particularly - but wouldn't want her near me or mine either. If someone treated her the same way she treated those girls - I wouldn't gloat but I wouldn't feel sorry for her either. Do I think other people are the same as her and bernardo? No. I think, thankfully that they are the exception to the rule


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

Just to clarify my previous post; I didn't mean to suggest that anyone here was "condoning" Goobertech's hate mail. I meant to express my surprise that his posts had not been moderated. Usually I find a refreshing lack of misogyny in this forum.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Wolfshead - I don't think you said anything others weren't thinking.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just a reminder:



> You agree, through your use of this service, that you will not use ehMac to post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise violative any law.
> 
> Although ehMac does not and cannot review the messages posted and is not responsible for the content of any of these messages, we at ehMac reserve the right to delete any message for any or no reason whatsoever. You remain solely responsible for the content of your messages, and you agree to indemnify and hold harmless ehMac, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. (developers of vBulletin), and their agents with respect to any claim based upon transmission of your message(s). We at ehMac also reserve the right to reveal your identity (or whatever information we know about you) in the event of a complaint or legal action arising from any message posted by you.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'd rather we take a break from this thread for a bit.


----------

